# Piano



## classicalmusicforever

Hi I have to play this three pieces for a concert in march, do you have some advices to ameliorate them? Thaaank you very much, it shouldnbe very helpful for mee!!


----------



## Razumovskymas

Sounds very good to me!! 

Just keep practicing so it will even sound better!


I don't know these pieces? I'm guessing the first 2 are Bach and the rest is Schumann or Brahms?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Congratulations on some lovely playing.

I would play that wonderful first B flat minor prelude (a great favourite of mine and something of a "party piece" for me) less romantically. To me it's the pianistic equvalent of a chorus from one of Bach's great settings of the Passion and I prefer it quiet and modest. I'd take it a shade slower, I would not play the left hand marginally before the right as you do in one or two places, I would make more of the inner voices and I would not spread the chord at the climax. I used to get louder as I approached that climactic chord, like you and many others do, but one day I tried a diminuendo instead and it worked so well that I play it that way all the time now. Try it for yourself and see what you think. I'd also play the fugue less romantically BTW.

Bonne chance!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Melinda

so, how did the concety go? where was it?


----------

